# Local 26 IBEW Test



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Had you done this earlier I would have told you NVCC refresher course.


----------



## mcubbage89 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yea unfortunately it was pretty short notice. I only applied a few days ago. Any other ideas?


----------



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

Algebraic Expressions....google it. Was what I had studied from and looked at problems which were in the practice book. If you cant find something like that on the internet, then get some 7th graders book and study from that. 7th grade math will show you all the steps and how they got there. Good reference. I used my kids book to refresh too funny good luck. Just dont spend a lot of time on each math question. You only have about 2 minutes or less to answers those and you will use all the time for it! Reading part is easy...no worries to study any of that!:thumbup:


----------



## mcubbage89 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you! So is this mostly all that is on the local 26 test? From what I understand different areas have different tests.


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

good luck dude, I am in maryland and I will apply for local 24 baltimore shortly, do you know how many people on the list in DC. I think we are almost the same situation. by the way good luck to you!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

yuning521 said:


> good luck dude, I am in maryland and I will apply for local 24 baltimore shortly, do you know how many people on the list in DC. I think we are almost the same situation. by the way good luck to you!


IMO you will stand a better time of employment in Local 26.

Just rumors.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 11, 2011)

I recently took the test for a different hall. While you will probably have a different test, I assume they will be similar. Of the 30 or so questions in the math section of my test, 4 or 5 were problems where they gave you a list of numbers and you had to figure out the next in the sequence.

For example: 4,7,13,25,49,X Find X

Here the answer would be X=97, multiply the number by 2 and subtract 1 to get the next number.

The ones on the test were a little more difficult but you get the idea. Practice these and finding x and y in 3x+2y=y+2 type problems and you should do fine. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------

